
51 Quotes to Inspire Success in Your Life and Business - PeterKutlik
http://www.inc.com/jayson-demers/51-quotes-to-inspire-success-in-your-life-and-business.html
======
gdimoff
"Success is going from failure to failure without losing your enthusiasm"
~ABRAHAM LINCOLN

taken from:

[http://quotlr.com/quotes-about-success](http://quotlr.com/quotes-about-
success)

------
kakakiki
"It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation."

Steve Jobs would disagree there!

------
PeterKutlik
Patents

